# Wellington Upground



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Check the ice this morning 3" at best. Decided to wait till next weekend. I prefer ice at least 5"


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

I spudded out a ways and the ice is very uneven!! There is open water at the usual spot with the geese. The ice is flexing quit a bit so it will need another day or two to lock up better. I saw 3 auger holes right in the middle of were we all walk out, hope no one else needs to drill there to test thickness!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Took my son sledding on the hill between the lake and the parking lot on Saturday afternoon...saw one guy out there fishing for a bit straight out from the launch...not sure how long he was there, but he took off shortly after we started sledding...5 inches would be much better.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Looking forward to getting out on Wellington! Had success last year with the gills. I agree that 5" is about the least amount i want to walk on!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

As of late tues afternoon there was 3.5-4 inches. Buddy and I may head out there thurs evening to give it a shot. 5 inches would be more better!!! LOL. If anyone gets out let us know how the ice is.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm gonna try to check in the morning. Ill post results.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Wannabitewerm,

If every looking for someone to go, send me a PM. Live in Avon and always want to go to Wellington.

Walleyewonder


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Ice is 3-4'' with a heavy coat of snow on it. Water coming up through the holes. Fish are there but the bite is tough. A guy fell through right off the steel wall by the ramp, others thought is was wise to drill a few holes on the path out, now that area is a slush pit. Hope it refreezes before more snow hits. Ice is now starting to be effected by the snow. It's not getting better, but it's fishable.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

When the water is comming up out of the holes...Too much weight on top either from a human weight or too much snow...As the weather man is predicting the is a lot still to come for the next week...This will make it very unsafe....JIM....CL....


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Never made it out today. Sidelined by a cold but still lookin at Friday. 

Walleyewonder, I will do that.


----------



## catchin'limits (Feb 26, 2009)

Buddy and I went out yesterday. The ice is 3.5 to 4 in from the ramp all the way to the east shore. Solid good clear ice. I will like it alot better when we start getting into the 5 range but we had no problem. We caught 8 good perch threw 2 back and missed a bunch. Marked fish the entire time 34fow. Waxies and minnow heads on green spoons. Should continue to get better with the temps this week.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I think I will wait till it gets solid on the inland lakes like Wellington, Spencer and Oberlin sounds like a little to much snow for me. has anyone caught any walleye from wellington or Oberlin in the past few years? I used to do well in Oberlin years ago with leeches also the crappie fishing wasn't to bad also is the bait store still open on RT58 chett & frans?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Yup. Chet and frans south of Wellington or you have molnar outdoors north of oberlin on 58.


----------



## fishrun (Apr 15, 2004)

What's the word from Wellington? Anybody on there today/yesterday? How about you,Sam?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Made it out this morning. Went to the southeast corner. Managed some nice gills and some nice crappie. Bite slowed to a crawl after 11 or so. Left about 2:30. Ice was still 4 to 4 1/2 but the snow is making a little slush. Water is not rushing out of the holes but the snow is definately weighing down the ice. May try new London saturday but gotta clear it with the boss.


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just missed you out there Sam. Got out about 2:30, fished till dark. Mixed bag of bluegill, perch and bass. Most all caught on green Gill Pill and waxworms. Most of the perch and gills were dinks but a few nice ones. Decent size bass on an ultralight was some fun stuff. Trying again Sat afternoon. Good clean ice but too much snow.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Is there any contour or structure at Wellington or is it a great big tub? Are there any lake maps available for there?
I've never fished there but it is only a few minutes from me and sounds like a great local spot to take the kids/grandkids for gills and crappie action.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PapawSmith.........yes....and a great place to take me and Mark......I should be able to get him away from his new bait shop venture........and head over your way for a day of fun with you..........Let me know........jON sR..... PS. Besides........Don't they have some really nice "PERCHIES" in there.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice perch but not too plentiful from my experience. Nice gills, crappie, bass, a few eyes, big pike. No real structure unless you count the humps but the geese like to keep the water above them open. As far as strategies, because of the lack of any real structure most of the action is at the base of the riprap just outside the deepest weedline. The depth varies depending on the winter pool level. I look for 22 to 24 fow and start fishin. The early bite and late bite as well as after dark is the most productive.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I had a friend out on wellington this morning. He said Ice conditions weren't the greatest. One spot would be 5 inches and a few feet over it was only 2 inches. IF you are going out please be careful. I would hate to hear about someone going in the water.


----------

